# weltweite Erdbebenkarte tgl. aktuell



## bernd noack (21. Februar 2005)

--- nun wollen wir hoffen dass eine naturkatastrophe wie die des 26.12.2004 mit dem TSUNAMI infolge des ERDBEBENS der staerke 9,0 vor der suedwestkueste SUMATRAS sich nicht wiederholt-wie aktiv aber unsere ERDE in tektonischer hinsicht ist zeigt anschaulich taeglich aktuallisiert diese karte http://www.iris.edu/seismon/


----------



## wodibo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: weltweite Erdbebenkarte tgl. aktuell*

Das ist schon beeindruckend wieviele Seebeben fast täglich vorkommen. Gottseidank sind sie größtenteils unterhalb der gefährlichen Tsunamigrenze von 7,0 auf der Richterscala. 
Auch wenn ein Beben wie dieses vor Indonesien statistisch nur alle 700 Jahre vorkommen soll, sieht man da doch welches Potential an Urgewalt in der Erdkruste steckt.
Sehr interessanter Link!!!! Danke Bernd :m


----------



## bernd noack (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: weltweite Erdbebenkarte tgl. aktuell*






 es gibt einige boardies die zu den gebieten der grossen tsunamikakatastrophe von indonesien ueber thailand sri lanka bis mauritius usw. ein besonderes interesse auch aus anglersicht haben-interessant deshalb dieser link welcher die flutwelle im zeitraffer zeigt http://yalciner.ce.metu.edu.tr/sumatra/0007/sim-7-b-60dpi-600min.gif eine stand by aufnahme hier http://yalciner.ce.metu.edu.tr/sumatra/0007/max-0007.jpg


----------

